# On the question of life, is your view one of optimism, pessimism, or neutrality?



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

You can consider both your own personal life, and the evaluation of the human condition of life as a whole based on your understanding of science, philosophy, or history.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I am torn. I am an anxious person so I am always fearing the worst, which is a species of pessimism. But I also admire what human beings have achieved, love nature, and have a religious faith - so my philosophic stance is optimistic.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I tend to be an eternal optimist although I have days when I feel the world is falling apart.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Remember that saying that emerged 15 or 20 years ago? "I used to have faith in humanity but then I got the internet." It's a great tool for intelligent people with noble intentions but there's a huge downside that requires no elaboration here. 

My other major worry is the intensity of problems and issues that must be faced and dealt with in my country and around the world with very little moral or courageous leadership. This is exacerbated by the 24 hour news business bombarding the public with catastrophes, political corruption, and every other kind of negative stimuli filling people with a feeling of powerlessness and despair. And we apply the salve of consumerism to ease the pain. But I'm optimistic in the fact that real life and society is incredibly dynamic and diverse and anything can happen, good or bad.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I`m pessimistic for the country and region I live in. I cannot possibly imagine any happy endings. 

I`m neutral for the well-being of the humanity in general as there are too many variables.

I`m optimistic for my own life as I`ve the ability to put a psychological distance with myself and the geographical reality I live in. As long as I can listen to some music or read some book, I`ll be fine.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

I see a glass as neither half empty nor half full. I simply see half a glass of water.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Used to be pessimistic. Now an optimist. When you think objectively, it's really neutral, and all a matter of perspective. But I think that is the power of life, that you can make it (or at least see it) the way you want it to be, and you wouldn't be wrong.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

If I weren't such an exuberant, happy-go-lucky optimist, I would have killed myself long ago.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Couchie said:


> You can consider both your own personal life, and the evaluation of the human condition of life as a whole based on your understanding of science, philosophy, or history.


I could do that, or better, I could go listen to some music


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

"On the question of life, is your outlook one of optimism?"

Personally, there is so much good that can be seen in life that I choose to look that direction.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Neutral when it comes to humanity. More like indifferent. Personal life? It fluctuates with the stock market these days.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Life will find a way.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Neutral when it comes to humanity. More like indifferent. Personal life? It fluctuates with the stock market these days.


Nah, mainly just down. I wish it fluctuated with SPY...


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

progmatist said:


> I see a glass as neither half empty nor half full. I simply see half a glass of water.


Which ever way you look at it the fact is that it will still take half a glass to fill it.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Dan Ante said:


> Which ever way you look at it the fact is that it will still take half a glass to fill it.


Unless half a glass is enough.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

schigolch said:


> Life will find a way.


Usually involving voracious velociraptors and rampaging T-Rexes.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

schigolch said:


> Life will find a way.


But life and society as we know it is headed for global collapse.
https://www.livescience.com/collapse-human-society-limits-to-growth.html


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

What is to be, will be


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

If I believe a glass to be half empty then by common understanding I must be a pessimist - I see it another way, an optimistic way - I am half a glass closer to my next pint


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm a constructive pessimist. Hope for the best but plan for the worst.

I would like to pretend this derives from my grasp of Stoic philosophy. But it doesn't.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Dorsetmike said:


> What is to be, will be


*Ca sara sara *or however you spell it


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

starthrower said:


> But life and society as we know it is headed for global collapse.
> https://www.livescience.com/collapse-human-society-limits-to-growth.html


This has been around since the 70's before people began to associate economic development with declining birthrates. I know many experts now think that we will never even come close to the scenario detailed here for, as material wealth increase, less new humans seem to be created.

Also, that website had an article with the caption "statistics tell us that individuals are most likely to be somewhere around the middle part of their life. The same could be true of the human race", which is a rather deceptive use of a statistical fact. Statistics tells us nothing (directly) about the lifespan of the human race. In short, I'm not sure they are the best source for popular science.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Long-range optimist, short-range pessimist.


----------

